# Outdoor and Rain?



## Bojok (Oct 2, 2006)

I have a few outdoor girls that are getting a sprinkle of rain today and probably a little bit more rain tomorrow before they get pulled. Wanted to know how bad it is for them to get rained on? They would have only been wet for 2 days. There is no way i can get a tarp on them either. I'm worried about mold. If you respond THANKS IN ADVANCE.............


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 2, 2006)

*IMHO if your gonna pull them in the next few days i don't think it's anything to worry about. *


----------



## cabby1 (Oct 2, 2006)

very much agreed


----------



## Hick (Oct 3, 2006)

bojok...if the buds are 'wet' when harvested, I recommend "hanging" and a fan for a cpl of days. Get that excess moisture removed ASAP to deterr the mold.


----------



## KADE (Oct 3, 2006)

Yup, gonna be some heavier buds for sure... Probably have to hang dry for a couple more days then usual.


----------



## David O'Brien (Oct 3, 2006)

I have harvested several crops, that were wet do to a last minute rain storm, and had no problems with mold. 

However, I always hang my plant to dry for a long time, 4 to 6 weeks.  After the hanging I trim my plants and put the buds into glass jars.  I burp these jars everyday until I am sure there is no chance of mold and then I seal the glass jars.  Using this method I have kept bud for more than two years and it still smokes fine.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## skunk (Oct 3, 2006)

hick is saying youre taking a bigger risk hanging wet exspecially if you have them in less favorable conditions .


----------



## dream grower (Oct 4, 2006)

Peace All,  Rain? It's rained here since the first of Sept. all but 5 days. 2 of them were cloudy. I picked half of garden in heavy rain and wind. Since I do first trim in the garden, I had a couple miserable days. If I did'nt get then I would'nt have better till frost. Hell, It's rainin' right now!  I left branches of buds a little longer than usual and shook em' good before putting them in the bags for haulin' em' out. In Drying shed I shook more, trimmed 2nd time and hung em'. Usually I would trim tight and sort and all that. But, I had to get this %#$* dry! Blasted fans on it back and forth for thee days. Thank the Supreme Gardener that bud rot was averted! I'm just now start ing cure. Thown maybe 1oz. REaLLLY Happy with the results. Some variety too. For all that went against this grow from nosey neighbors to leo to crop thieves It turned out great and I should get through quite nicely until next year. I gotta get my pics straightened around and get em up in one place. Got some issues with the grow I wanna chat about later . (three table fulls like this oughta' do). Couple of my favorites. Was a shame  to see them go down. But, they knew they're noble cause...


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 4, 2006)

beautiful, dream grower! I wish I could grow outside...


----------

